# Rash in 2ww



## weeble

Hiya Ruth

Ive just done my 12th cycle of IVF, 7th with DE and this time with DS too. I have borderline NKcells and was taking 25mgs pred. 

I had a really good feeling about this cycle til about day 7, when I started with night sweats (particularly round the breastbone). Within a couple of days I developed an awful itchy rash over about 80+% of my body. The Gp said it was Giant Urticaria and that it shouldnt be happening while I was on the preds but that it could be an allergy to the Gestone. It always seemed to start on my hands. 

My beta results came back today and at 13dp3dt were 3.5. I know this is a negative, but in the past they have always been <1 or 0. Does this mean that something did happen before the immune reactions put an end to it? 

Hope you can help Ruth.

Love
Weebs xx

PS I have stopped taking my meds today, is this right? Its now day 18 and the HPT are still very negative.


----------

